# Puppy inhaling food



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Our 8 week old puppy is inhaling her food, barely stopping to chew. A couple of time has even thrown up because she ate to fast. We use a slow feed bowl and she get 3/4 cup in morning and evening and 1/2 cup midday. She is so frenzied to get to her food we can barely contain her when it is time to eat. I have had 3 other GSD and they did not act like this

How do we get het to slow down when eating. I am concern of bloat in later years if she keeps eating like this.

Thank you for all advice.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you tried a Bob-a-lot? 
It'll give her mental stimulation as well as slow down her eating. 

Starmark Treat Dispensing Bob-a-Lot Dog Toy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Something like this would work Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com. I seen different ones at the actual store yesterday , I forget what they were called, but they looked cool.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was a gulper, I found adding warm water to the kibble slowed him down.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also water down my puppies food to slow them down. YOu can also put large items in the bowl (clean rocks, LARGE so they can't swallow them).

They sell bowls to help with this


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for the advice! I have ordered the bowls!


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

We used water and softened the food with our corgi who did the same. We would also scatter her food across the front porch forcing her to seek out one kibble at a time.

The bummer with her lack of chewing was that she required far more dental care and she twice got, I forget the correct term, inhalation pneumonia. She inhaled a kibble that got infected. Our vet recommended that when feeding from a bowl, that the dish was elevated off the ground so the dogs head was level with her back instead of down by her knees.

The benefit is she was an easy trainer with food reward and our toddler was never able to hit the floor from his high chair with food.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

How much are you feeding her? She may need more food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

mydogs said:


> How much are you feeding her? She may need more food?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Logical question. My corgi could have inhaled half a bag of food, puked it up, and then re-ate it again. That's the truth.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For my 4 legged vacuum, I scatter the food across the bottom of her crate. She at least needs to move a bit to get it.
I have a buster cube and a ball that is a takeoff on it. I think I'll try one of those. Unfortunately, I know what I'll hear (bang, bang, rattle, bang, bang, rattle long past when it is empty.)


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> ..... Unfortunately, I know what I'll hear (bang, bang, rattle, bang, bang, rattle long past when it is empty.)


So true! That brings back a flood of memories. So frustrating at the time but brings a smile now


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Kong actually makes some sort of toy that is for feeding your dog. You fill it with their kibble and then the dog can pick the toy up, roll it, shake it, etc... in order to get their food. Its fun for them, and it also slows them down quite a bit. So far I have only seen the toy being sold at PetSmart.


----------

